# Pfad für ein Mailprogramm



## Alex2xm (18. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute,

versuche mich gerade an einem Forum und an einem Mailform. Leider fehlt mir der Pfad des Mailprogramms auf einen Strato Server.
Kann mir jemand diesen Pfad nennen? Wenn möglich auch noch der Pfad bei einem Purtec Server.


Danke im Voraus

Alexander


----------



## Interritor (21. Februar 2002)

ööhhmm guck im FAQ da steht die Pfade aber wenn du Php benutzt musste da nix verstellen nur bei Perl vielleicht.


----------



## Alex2xm (23. Februar 2002)

*Stratos Sendmal-Pfad*

Also den Strato Sendmail-Pfad habe ich nun vom Service bekommen.

Dieser Pfad lautet /usr/lib/sendmail

Hat nun noch jemand den Pfad von Puretec?

CU
Alexander


----------

